# Fishmate Pro Livewells



## russ010 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK... so I'm tired of using coolers as livewells (even though they work very well), but they just don't match in size and shape for my fishing.. not to mention all of the room they are taking up in my garage when I take them out.

So here's my question - what size do I need to keep 5-6 fish. Sizes will vary, but some of the lakes we fish do have the potential of producing 30lb sacks.. Most of my sacks average 6-8lbs.

I'm looking at these models - ProBass 32" and Pro Bass Tournament Series 40"... I thought about the 38" model as well, and just use the bait keeper side for my culling system (Ardent Smart Cull System - Which I highly recommend if you're a tourney fisher)

https://fishmatepro.com/Livewells.aspx

They are on sale and free shipping - so I think I'm going to use the funds left over from my boat sale and fish winnings to bite the bullet and buy


----------



## russ010 (Jun 9, 2009)

OK... so with all the responses I got (just kidding, already knew pretty much what I was going to get) - I decided to take advantage of the sale and free shipping they are doing right now. So I went ahead and just placed an order for the Pro Bass Tournament Series - 40" Smooth Top.

I should get it next week and have it ready to go by tournament time on Saturday. I called and spoke with Dan (owner) and he is one of the most down to earth guys I've ever talked to in the business. I would suggest if you've got a few bucks laying around, go ahead and bite the bullet and get one. I called just to see if the pumps were included because it never stated it on their website, but they are not included. I asked how much they weigh and he said this one weighs about 12lbs (wow =D> )...

I'm going to use an 800 gph areator to serve the purposes of areating and pumping water out (I'm building the design in my head as we speak) - then I'll use another bilge to pump water in... I may end up getting a 1200 gph to fill it with and go ahead and make a permanent installation since this will be part of my decking. Progress will follow on my Xpress 1546 mod page!


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2009)

Very cool Russ! Make sure you post up some pictures of it. Those livewells look awesome!


----------



## Seth (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see your installation pictures. I've got it in my plans to add one of these units to my 1648 one of these days. I as looking at getting the 48" catfish/muskie livewell for my boat. My front deck is setup perfectly for installing one, but the plumbing issue is something I have to get worked out. Are you planning on putting the livewell in the front or back of your boat?


----------



## Zum (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like a great livewell,pretty sure theres another guy on this site who ordered from there...a smaller version though.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6965&hilit=fishmate+pro&start=20
There he is.


----------



## whj812 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dang man you got yourself a serious setup there!! That livewell is gonna rock!!


----------



## russ010 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm going to exten my rear deck towards the front since I have an open middle. I have a battery for all the electronics right in front of that bench, then I'll install this livewell in front of that... should extend my deck out about 18-20 inches. Then I'm going to exten my front deck back about 24 inches or a little less... that will still leave me a pretty good opening in the middle because that's where I like to land fish and put them in the floor incase they come off the hook and flop around


----------



## Livewell Man (Jan 12, 2012)

I own a business called Custom Livewells and perhaps anyone considering Fish Mate Pro should read the review from BBB at https://www.bbb.org/iowa/business-reviews/boat-equipment-and-supplies/fishmate-pro-in-cedar-rapids-ia-32034661

I dont mind competition however when we have been recieving multiple calls from customers who have ordered from Fish Mate Pro asking us where thier livewell is (thinking they ordered from Custom Livewells) We started looking into the matter. Orders have been placed and people have sent money orders to them rather than visa or mastercard because this is the only form of payment they accept due to the fact that merchant sevices have dropped them. There is no recourse for clients who send money ordersand do not recieve the order they have placed. Because of this it is giving a bad name to all who supply a viable product in this industry and it is an embarassment to our industry. Please do your research before you buying.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update Travis!

It's a shame that your getting pulled in to this. Hopefully people will read this and do their due diligence before purchasing a Livewell.

I have been to your website before, and it looks like you build a quality product.
Jim


----------

